# TTOC member under avatar



## dorianwoolger (Aug 31, 2014)

I notice that some members have TTOC member under their avatar. Mine currently says TT Forum Newbe. I am a TTOC member how does this get changed?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dorian, At one time TTOC membership made member a registered TTF member, but since the TTOC split from the TTF this hasn't happened. I'll see what I can do.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, How's that, success
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The TTOC are no longer supporting the TTOC group membership on the forum and have not updated the list of members for some time.

See here: 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444&p=6780897#p6780897


----------



## dorianwoolger (Aug 31, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, How's that, success
> Hoggy.


All good, many thanks.


----------



## dorianwoolger (Aug 31, 2014)

John-H said:


> The TTOC are no longer supporting the TTOC group membership on the forum and have not updated the list of members for some time.
> 
> See here:
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444&p=6780897#p6780897


Thanks for the info.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The group is under review because we have no way of validating it without input from the club both for adding new and removing expired members.


----------



## dorianwoolger (Aug 31, 2014)

John-H said:


> The group is under review because we have no way of validating it without input from the club both for adding new and removing expired members.


That makes sense.


----------

